

Announcing Rackspace Cloud Monitoring Private Beta - ddispaltro
http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/blog/2011/12/15/announcing-rackspace-cloud-monitoring-private-beta/

======
mocko
I've been using Rackspace cloud for a couple of clients and reckon they're
lagging far behind Amazon and the other providers. They've bet the farm on the
OpenStack project but given the number of players involved (over a hundred!)
the pace of progress is glacial. It lacks really fundamental features (no
private backend network, no elastic load balancing, no [public] support for
elastic IP's) and these problems make it a pain to use for all but small
projects.

In fact the only reasons I _can_ think of to recommend it right now are the
generous pricing and the way their cloud instances are more VPS-ish (i.e.
unlikely to lose local state) than EC2's.

~~~
jarito
They do have load balancing
([http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/cloud_hosting_products/loadba...](http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/cloud_hosting_products/loadbalancers/)).

~~~
mocko
Yes, they do have load balancing. But not elastic load balancing - there's no
automated way to scale the size of your platform in response to load. So you
end up futzing around with a bunch of scripts to do this and inevitably do it
it badly.

------
SquareWheel
Why is it that any website with a fixed element on the screen is so damn
laggy?

~~~
Noughmad
Old browser? Works fine with Firefox 8.

~~~
SquareWheel
Rather sluggish in Chrome beta here. I've always found this to be the case,
though. Twitter, Gawkers's redesign, etc.

~~~
xorl
Loading fine here in chrome dev 17.

------
goodweeds
So .. Cloudkick rebranded?

